# الانفكاك من آثاره



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ممكن تفسير هذه الجملة التي تحتها خط إذا سمحتم؟
تعريف الجوائح وأدلتها وقواعدها الكلية
التعريف: هي كل ضرر كان سببه عاما مفاجئا غير معتاد لا يستطاع دفعه والانفكاك من آثاره يكون مانعا من الوفاء من الالتزامات المالية التي استقرت في الذمةمع عدم إمكان التضمين.


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظن أن عبارة "الانفكاك من آثاره" معطوفة على يُستطاع دفعه. أي أن الضرر لا يُستطاع دفعه ولا الانفكاك من آثاره. وهذا يعني أن المتضرر لا يستطيع منع الضرر عن نفسه ولا يستطيع التخلّص من آثار هذا الضرر بعد انتهاءه.

ما بعد ذلك لا بد أن فيه بعض الأخطاء المطبعية (ربما) إذ أجد أن معناه يستقيم إن كان "ويكون مانعا من الوفاء بالالتزامات المالية التي استقرت في الذمة" وذلك بإضافة واو العطف لتعطف الجملة على الجملة السابقة وتغيير حرف الجر الثاني من من إلى الباء لأن الفعل وفى يتعدى بالباء لا بمن وعليه فإن مصدره يتعدى بالباء أيضا. المقصود بالجملة (إن كان تخميني صحيحا) هو أن الضرر المذكور يمنع المتضرر من دفع ما عليه من الدفعات المالية التي بذمته سواء كانت ديون أم غيرها.

في الجزء الأخير من التعريف، أظن أن "مع عدم إمكان التضمين" مرتبطة بعدم إمكانية الوفاء بالالتزامات المالية - أي: لا يستطيع دفع ما عليه ولا يستطيع التضمين. لست متأكدة من معنى التضمين المقصود ولكن بما أن الكلام عن التزامات مالية، فربما كان المقصود بالتضمين هو توفير ضمان للدفع فيما بعد أو إيجاد شخص أو جهة ما تضمنه. ولكنني لا استطيع الجزم لأن كلمة التضمين هنا تبدو لي وكأنها مصطلح متعارف عليه إما في مجال المال أو القانون.

العبارة ككل تعرّف الجائحة بشرطين: الأول أنها لا يمكن دفعها ولا التخلص من آثارها - والثاني أنها تمنع المتضرر من الوفاء بالتزاماته المالية أو تضمينها.

هذا ما فهمته أنا والله أعلم


----------



## Huda

Mahaodeh said:


> أظن أن عبارة "الانفكاك من آثاره" معطوفة على يُستطاع دفعه. أي أن الضرر لا يُستطاع دفعه ولا الانفكاك من آثاره. وهذا يعني أن المتضرر لا يستطيع منع الضرر عن نفسه ولا يستطيع التخلّص من آثار هذا الضرر بعد انتهاءه.
> 
> ما بعد ذلك لا بد أن فيه بعض الأخطاء المطبعية (ربما) إذ أجد أن معناه يستقيم إن كان "ويكون مانعا من الوفاء بالالتزامات المالية التي استقرت في الذمة" وذلك بإضافة واو العطف لتعطف الجملة على الجملة السابقة وتغيير حرف الجر الثاني من من إلى الباء لأن الفعل وفى يتعدى بالباء لا بمن وعليه فإن مصدره يتعدى بالباء أيضا. المقصود بالجملة (إن كان تخميني صحيحا) هو أن الضرر المذكور يمنع المتضرر من دفع ما عليه من الدفعات المالية التي بذمته سواء كانت ديون أم غيرها.
> 
> في الجزء الأخير من التعريف، أظن أن "مع عدم إمكان التضمين" مرتبطة بعدم إمكانية الوفاء بالالتزامات المالية - أي: لا يستطيع دفع ما عليه ولا يستطيع التضمين. لست متأكدة من معنى التضمين المقصود ولكن بما أن الكلام عن التزامات مالية، فربما كان المقصود بالتضمين هو توفير ضمان للدفع فيما بعد أو إيجاد شخص أو جهة ما تضمنه. ولكنني لا استطيع الجزم لأن كلمة التضمين هنا تبدو لي وكأنها مصطلح متعارف عليه إما في مجال المال أو القانون.
> 
> العبارة ككل تعرّف الجائحة بشرطين: الأول أنها لا يمكن دفعها ولا التخلص من آثارها - والثاني أنها تمنع المتضرر من الوفاء بالتزاماته المالية أو تضمينها.
> 
> هذا ما فهمته أنا والله أعلم


جزاك الله خيرا
يتبقى كلمة التضمين التي سأبحث عنها إن شاء الله.


----------



## WadiH

التضمين يعني جعْل الشخص ضامناً، أي تحميله مسؤولية الضمان (أي جعله مسؤولاً عن تعويض ضرر ما). الجوائح ليس لأحد يد في حدوثها ولذلك لا يمكن تضمين أحد للضرر الناتج عنها.


----------

